# Suggest a ajob or profession for the person above you



## Batistabomb (Oct 13, 2007)

guys suggest a profession for the above guy by seeing his pic or name or some factors


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2007)

Profession: A pro westler
Reason: pic

what about me?


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 13, 2007)

a multimedia graphics engineer


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

wrestler


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2007)

a special effect expert...


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 13, 2007)

a hacker


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 13, 2007)

ek aur falto ka thread.Aur koi kaam nahin hai kya tum logon ko?

BTW I dont have any picture now guess.hehe.


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 13, 2007)

Politician by day, thief at night 

(...well one & the same..basically)


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 13, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ek aur falto ka thread.Aur koi kaam nahin hai kya tum logon ko?
> 
> BTW I dont have any picture now guess.hehe.



why for each and every issue you starts quarrell


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2007)

Wrestler...or bodyguard.Take it lightly.  I am afraid that this thread should not hurt anyone.


----------



## RaghuKL (Oct 13, 2007)

HR or hostage negotiator


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2007)

Martial arts expert.


----------



## max_demon (Oct 13, 2007)

google employee?


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 13, 2007)

Special bodyguard of Yamaraj.


----------



## eggman (Oct 13, 2007)

Cold Blooded Murder


----------



## praka123 (Oct 13, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Cold Blooded Murderer


  hehehe!

@eggman:   Parotta(parathe?) maker/egg bullzeye or omlette maker in some hotel in some suburban town hotel.(dont take it as offense if u dont wish   )


----------



## Yamaraj (Oct 13, 2007)

^Professional drunkard.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 13, 2007)

> Digit Forum > *Bandwidth Wastage* > Chit Chat


 Some people diligently follow the rules of this forum!!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm...Stunt Trainer


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 13, 2007)

Japanese movie actor


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2007)

Microsoft Employee


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Oct 13, 2007)

Arcade Racing gamer.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2007)

Arsenal FC Manager


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2007)

sexy scientist....
reason: pic and signature......


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

Cartoon Developer


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 13, 2007)

Intel Employee


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 13, 2007)

lol @ TE, you should be a STARDOCK CEO


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 13, 2007)

^ Intel's Microprocessor Designer


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2007)

Software tester...lolzzz


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 13, 2007)

Photoshop expert.


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 13, 2007)

err.. a *G*angster ...


----------



## Hitboxx (Oct 13, 2007)

*G*aY... 

@abhi
Yesterday is a cancelled cheque...
Tomorrow is a promissory note....
so today is the only cash u r havin....send it (to me) wisely..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Oct 14, 2007)

@hitbox.champion

yakkssss...

Biological Crossbred scientist


Cant think of a better one


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

matrix guy.maybe neo himself.


----------



## int86 (Oct 14, 2007)

Security Incharge


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

processor theek karne wala i mean processor mein jo fan laga hota hai na woh


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

politician


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^lol.perfect.

iMav:some news channel host(where they bang there heads over one topic or other).


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

^^ MTNL's chairman.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

MTNL CC guy.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> ^^ MTNL's chairman.


 hehe I know why you said this.Chairman ban ne ke baad sab to 4mbps ul plans free ek month ke liye.

@abtom: psycho?some weird scientist or a World cyber games champ.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

DEVIL.
BTW am i  a psycho?????


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

chaprasi


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

!abtom: yea of course a full time professional Devil.

just kidding yaar.you can be anything you want to be.The force of all the world(I love poelo coehlo) is with you.

BTW don't you think being a psycho is cool.

@gaurav:bajrang dal ka chief.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

@gaurav-chirkutlala chaurasiya firm ka chairman.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> @gaurav-chirkutlala chaurasiya firm ka chairman.


paanwale ke yahan hote hai na ladke chuna lagane ke liye woh hai yeh."lo babau jee aapka paan"


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> iMav:some news channel host(where they bang there heads over one topic or other).


 something i really wanna do ..... host the big fight and all shows by rajdeep sardesai

abtom - mtnl customer care  jo nahi hai wohi bano kuch different karo


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

chai wale ka chotu.
'chai le lo chai, garam garam chai'.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

@iMav tel maalish wala.After giving headache he gives tel maalish free.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

jaru pocha bai.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2007)

SI-FI Actor


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

shantanu lock kar yaar ye thread ko ... sab job positions occupy ho gayi hain


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

@charan bhai ye UI kya hai?

living in pain.maybe a patient.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

@charan:some bigwig Software developer.

yar post karne ke baad pata chalta hi ki beech me 4 aur posts ho chuke hai.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> @charan bhai ye UI kya hai?
> 
> living in pain.maybe a patient.



That was a typo .. was intended for GX..  . now fixed for you 

@The_Devil_Himself: Event horizon captain.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

charas wala


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

barber


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> @The_Devil_Himself: Event horizon captain.


I wonder what event horizon means to you.

@gauravB mein koi shopkeeper.


----------



## dantool (Oct 14, 2007)

devil:ramsay brothers ki movie ka bhoot.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

domino's delivery boy.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I wonder what event horizon means to you.



Event Horizon the movie


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> I wonder what event horizon means to you.
> 
> @gauravB mein koi shopkeeper.


PB mein meri shop par cds bechne wala. "naya maal aya hai saab"


----------



## iMav (Oct 14, 2007)

@devil: some institute's princi ... they are the true devil's themselves


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

mast kalander acc to ur location.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> Event Horizon the movie


 Yea you're spot on....I meant the same event horizon(not exactly the movie though.)

@gaurav: pagar kitni milegi?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Yea you're spot on....I meant the same event horizon(not exactly the movie though.)
> 
> @gaurav: pagar kitni milegi?



depends on the DL speed.
u know what i mean.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

TOM character in TOM and JERRY


----------



## eggman (Oct 14, 2007)

Mechanical Driller


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 14, 2007)

a hen's poultry farm


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2007)

Fake Addict (Steroid)


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 14, 2007)

BMW Chairman


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 14, 2007)

^Street Racing Fan.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^street Racing fan.


----------



## eggman (Oct 14, 2007)

Personality Developer


----------



## CadCrazy (Oct 14, 2007)

You are having good business. Tum ande bechte ho na


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

bunjie jumping expert.


----------



## eggman (Oct 14, 2007)

BAck Scratcher


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

ande wala bhaiya.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

ek omelette mere liye bhi.

again a psycho?or maybe a drug junkie or maybe a highly successful businessman.


----------



## AquaWolf (Oct 14, 2007)

Ambassador to Jesus


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

hmm..never thought about it.

a fisherman(a bigwig one)


----------



## Pathik (Oct 14, 2007)

a KGB agent.. Mossad sucks


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

^^you are mistaken dude Mossad is the best intelligence agency in the world.Just look at their achievements.KGB suxs,cia suxs even more and MI5 the most.

a writer.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2007)

Linux promoter


----------



## max_demon (Oct 14, 2007)

dev


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2007)

what developer???    Lead role in Aahat.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

Apple Employee


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

Limux wala,


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

how about a neutron MFG or say working with iraq or iran hey south korean will love u man


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

Cigarete Manufacturer.


----------



## eggman (Oct 14, 2007)

driller


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

@ Eggman, Hamlet wala


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

doodhwala


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 14, 2007)

Chole Bature Walla


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

> Chole Bature Walla




@thirdeye chasme wala


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

@gaurav, Coward Military Walla


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> @gaurav, Coward Military Walla


salla  

chokidaar at Himesh Reshammiya's home.


----------



## eggman (Oct 14, 2007)

Flag tangane wala


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

^ Watch man in front of Bin Laden's House


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ Watch man in front of Bin Laden's House


abey house nahi mountains and caves 

@gigacore spotboy


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

opps sorry eggman, that was to gaurav


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 14, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> opps sorry eggman, that was to gaurav


phir house hi theek tha.


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 14, 2007)

@ gaurav, PIRATE


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 14, 2007)

Hardware bug tester....he he he he....
and ya @gigacore...i've done da linking stuff...


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2007)

Filmstar


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

^^^ typical gujju sales man !!


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 14, 2007)

*Profession:* Writer or Poet
*Reason:* You are a strong thinker & dreamer with lots of creativity


----------



## spironox (Oct 14, 2007)

^^Kenshin:Into a mega animation movie i guess ...mysterious/ powerful character ...and say a loner character typically shady but yet kind hearted ..so on and forth...






			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> *Profession:* Writer or Poet
> *Reason:* You are a strong thinker & dreamer with lots of creativity


 
thanks:gray4gar::: man really aprriciated  thats what i am and i want to be


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2007)

U can be a computer troubleshooter. Requires thinking.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Oct 14, 2007)

Whom should I write about?Kenshin orspironox?

 applies to both "don't scare me aliens"


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 14, 2007)

spironox said:
			
		

> ^^Kenshin:Into a mega animation movie i guess ...mysterious/ powerful character ...and say a loner character typically shady but yet kind hearted ..so on and forth...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so you a writer or poet??


----------



## techno_funky (Oct 14, 2007)

> gary4gar
> Curious Guy



An Historian


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

@gary4gar: programmer/scientist

@techno_funky: psychologist or anthropologist.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 14, 2007)

Singer


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 14, 2007)

hmm..I'll think about it

third eye:cabin crew member with some f1 team.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 14, 2007)

Elite Mossad Agent


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 14, 2007)

stuntman


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 15, 2007)

Gangster... 

G is big enough for that.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Gangster...
> 
> G is big enough for that.


Restaurant owner(Read : Desi Dabha)


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

jaipur mein ho hmm saaree ki shop mein paani pilaane wala ladka


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 15, 2007)

Yeh jaipur ki saree shop ka idea aaya kahan se? Kahin aap bhi to ..... ? 

For gaurav...replacing Manoj Kumar in Kranti.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Yeh jaipur ki saree shop ka idea aaya kahan se? Kahin aap bhi to ..... ?
> 
> For gaurav...replacing Manoj Kumar in Kranti.


NDTV pe Sidhu ki jagah tum.


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 15, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> NDTV pe Sidhu ki jagah tum.


_Phir ManMohan ki jahah tum

Sirf naam ka PM_


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

^^ tum jaipur ki maharani


----------



## navjotjsingh (Oct 15, 2007)

Jaipur ki maharani se mujhe Laughter Challenge ke Kapil Sharma ka joke yaad aa gaya:



> Bappi Lahiri ho ya Pappi Lahiri, zyada bolenge to Gehne Churane ke jurm mein andar kar doonga.
> 
> Waise bhi yeh Music Composer kam aur Jaipur ki maharani lag rahen hain.



For those who love Hindi Estyle:


> बप्पी लाहिरी  हो  या  पप्पी  लाहिरी , ज़्यादा  बोलेंगे  तो  गहने  चुराने  के  जुर्म  में  अन्दर  कर  दूँगा |
> वैसे  भी  यह  मुसिक  कोम्पोसेर  कम  और  जैपुर  की  महारानी ज़्यादा  लग  रहें  हैं |


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 15, 2007)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Jaipur ki maharani se mujhe Laughter Challenge ke Kapil Sharma ka joke yaad aa gaya:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who love Hindi Estyle:


abey wohi dekh ke toh bola tha 
Second pe jo aaya tha usneyy bola tha music composer kam galat rashiyaan parne wala pappu taantrik jyada lagta hai.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 15, 2007)

kisi fraud bank ka manager.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 15, 2007)

Graphics dsigner


----------



## RCuber (Oct 15, 2007)

Detective


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 15, 2007)

Host of chai with charan.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 15, 2007)

Superhero G-man....he he he


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2007)

Fashion Photographer


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> so you a writer or poet??




gary4gar : i am a poet and also i write articles ...


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 16, 2007)

a horror movie actor


----------



## desiibond (Oct 16, 2007)

a hip-hop singer


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 16, 2007)

spironox said:
			
		

> gary4gar : i am a poet and also i write articles ...


Can show me of of work?
only if you don't mind


----------



## goobimama (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ Night Watchman!


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

a fashion photographer.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 16, 2007)

A Devil...


----------



## praka123 (Oct 16, 2007)

Kanpur ka Maharaja?


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^^  Garfield's stunt double!





			
				gary4gar said:
			
		

> Can show me of of work?
> only if you don't mind


head to *www.spironox.blogspot.com/ my Blog well its sad dark and yeah rusty!!!
8)


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

Blogger.


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^^^^^ stunt  double of wovlerene i guess ( spelling is messy sorry dude )


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 16, 2007)

Drug Maffia...


----------



## spironox (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^u better be a pirated Indo-chinese doll seller of Delhi 


abhishek bhai me a ...huh !!! me a drug mafia oye tere too !!!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

hafim,gaanja,charas sab tumhare ulte haath ke dandhe hai.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

^^^Indian!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

^^ Yeh kaisi job hai bhai?

Waise tum Maachis baanane wale.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok..I will make it precise: Indian Flag banane wala!


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

@gaurav-jamadar


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 16, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> @gaurav-jamadar


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

Third Eye said:
			
		

>


tu bahut daant dikha raha hai naali saaf karne wala.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 16, 2007)

Gaurav - Now Panwala


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> tu bahut daant dikha raha hai naali saaf karne wala.


mochi ya let me make it look better.a cobbler.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

@abtom:engineer.
@gaurav:High profile pimp


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> mochi ya let me make it look better.a cobbler.


abey chup mandiron ke bahar ghoom raha hota hai katoraa leke khud.



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> @abtom:engineer.
> @gaurav:High profile pimp


@devil Pamela Anderson ka secretary.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> abey chup mandiron ke bahar ghoom raha hota hai katoraa leke khud.



tu toh mandiron ke bahar se chappalen chori karta hai.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

@gaurav: thanks yaar.Tu kitna accha hai.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Oct 16, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^thanks yaar.


thanku wanku nako re jaa baju ki dukaan se khambaa leke aa.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 16, 2007)

santri ya anguri?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 16, 2007)

gaurav sahab(job)ke liye ek khamba.
@devil-gudd ka le aao.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 16, 2007)

guys its boring


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 17, 2007)

goobimama said:
			
		

> ^^ Night Watchman!


Then you are Certifietied Digit _Dooodh wala_ who comes just before daw


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2007)

dadhi wala jaadogar in night suit.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 17, 2007)

the worst guy


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2007)

worse that worst.
BTW why m the worst.


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 17, 2007)

Cricket player.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Oct 17, 2007)

Hero of the movie G.


----------



## spironox (Oct 17, 2007)

i suppose this is going to end up in a fights MODS BE ON WATCH .. !!!


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 18, 2007)

abtom said:
			
		

> worse that worst.
> BTW why m the worst.


bcoz u hv written the koolest guy


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Oct 18, 2007)

Rap King ....or should i say napping


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 18, 2007)

y?didn't get u


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 18, 2007)

James Bond 007


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Oct 18, 2007)

A wrestler


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 18, 2007)

A model


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 18, 2007)

hey spironox...lol...didnt u like ur new job...lol....ur avatar wud fit it....he he he....


cool G5:--Grease monkey developer


----------

